# "German Shepherds are a breed that is NOT suitable for Dog Parks and Doggy Daycare"



## AndrewGSD (Jan 3, 2015)

*"German Shepherds are a breed that is NOT suitable for Dog Parks and Doggy Daycare"*

What is your take on this statement? I saw this statement on a working line breeder's website.

Is this statement for the most part true of working line shepherds?


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

I think this is correct. But then I think there are to many issues in dog parks so I wouldn't take any dog there.


----------



## AndrewGSD (Jan 3, 2015)

Jax08 said:


> I think this is correct. But then I think there are to many issues in dog parks so I wouldn't take any dog there.


What about doggy daycare where the dogs are separated into groups of the same size, energy level and behavior and are supervised? My dog currently goes to doggy daycare and there doesn't seem to be a problem.


----------



## Kaimeju (Feb 2, 2013)

My take on this would be: if you plan on taking your dog to dog parks and doggy daycare, don't get a German Shepherd. But I'm sure there are individuals who are fine with these things.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

AndrewGSD said:


> What about doggy daycare where the dogs are separated into groups of the same size, energy level and behavior and are supervised? *My dog currently goes to doggy daycare and there doesn't seem to be a problem.*


Then what is the issue? 

Obviously a lot is going to be determined by the individual dog and the quality of the day care. I've also seen posts on here where the GSD did not fit into day care at all or issues arose as the dog matured.

In general, the breeders statement is true. She is a reputable breeder.


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

Depends on the dog, depends on the park, depends on the daycare. Halo is a working line shepherd, and she went to daycare twice a week for several months as a puppy. The facility has private rooms for each dog, and they get several play/potty breaks in the yard per day. Playgroups are small, 5 or 6 dogs, and they're matched by size, age, and activity level. Halo was in the "Active Adolescent" group. 

The main reason we do this is that this is the boarding facility we use and I wanted her to be introduced to it in a positive way before having to leave the dogs there overnight if we went out of town. I also thought it was a good idea for her to have some separation from Keefer. She enjoyed it, and the staff said she had very good play skills. She had 2 or 3 good buddies that she got along well with, and she was always happy and excited when we arrived. We did the same thing when Keefer and Dena were young, although they're not working lines. Some daycare facilities are open, where all the dogs are loose together all the time. I don't think that's a good idea in general, no matter what the breed.

As far as dog parks go, we have several large open space parks that are off leash, and Halo started going when she was 15 weeks old. Keefer was 4-1/2 months old when we first brought him, and I think Dena was 4 months. These are not small fenced parks where people stand around and watch their dogs play with other dogs, and even though one of the parks is extremely busy, especially on weekends when we went, there's always lots of free space where we could chuck balls for them to chase. One is on the ocean in SF, so the dogs could frolic on the beach and swim in the surf, and another is on the SF Bay. They love retrieving balls from the water, and it's great exercise. Keef is very social and does like to greet dogs as we pass with a sniff and sometimes a quick muzzle lick, but if there's a ball around, Halo couldn't care less about the other dogs. 

Since I live in a densely populated major metropolitan area where yards are small, taking the dogs out to a park is really the only way to get in good, intense exercise. And they're not there to play with other dogs, they're there to play with us and each other, and that's what they do. If I had acres of property and a nice pond I could exercise and play with them at home, but that's not our reality. Parks here are either "no dogs", "dogs on leash", or places like these where off leash dogs are allowed. They're not the typical "dog park" that most people think of when they hear the term, though.


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

This is the park that's closest to me - no water at this one. I brought Keefer and met up with a friend and two of her GSDs the day after Christmas for an off leash hike and some ball play:


----------



## Bebe56 (Dec 8, 2014)

i don't know about that....
Mature GSDs are not over playful, they tend to keep a low profile. Puppies, well, they're puppies.
I always took my GSDs to dog parks and never had any problems to speak of... i'm not saying can not happen but if you go to the same park, after a while, they get to know each other.
I would check out the park - dogs AND people - a couple of times, before you let yours lose. 

here's the one i go to most of time for over 20 years (now is all renovated, looks MUCH nicer)


----------



## Jayfeather (Dec 28, 2014)

It always depends on the dog. Personally, I like to take mine to the dog park because of his adolescent energy. Lol, I can take him for a long walk and then play fetch for half an hour and he still won't be tired. The dog park is the only thing that really exhausts him, and he always does very well there.


----------



## Magwart (Jul 8, 2012)

I think it depends on the dog and how you raise them. I've been told by a local IPO Club trainer that their "culture" is to not allow the dogs the kind of play that goes on at dog parks. I guess that breeder's statement is thus more a reflection of the culture she comes from in working her dogs.

FWIW, this IPO trainer was fascinated that our rescue has an alumni network that regularly plays and socializes, through a shared _pet _dog trainer. She wanted to come see what we do, as the concept is so not part of her world. Neither world is wrong. They're just different dogs, doing different things. As long as the dogs are happy, safe, and loved, and the people are spending their free time doing stuff with the dogs, it's all good.

I have pet dogs. They are silly, and I cherish the silliness. If they want to blow off steam running like goofballs in a dog park, I'm fine with it (though I'll leave if jerk-dogs and jerk-owners arrive). My dogs love dog parks, but I'm careful about which parks and what times, and when we go, we usually have prearranged a group of friends with Shepherds too. Most of all we prefer my trainer's field socialization exercise (often there are 15+ GSDs on the field then, and there's lots of socializing and playing going on, with dogs we know well, with very involved owners and a trainer who stops ANY behavior that could escalate into something unwanted before it escalates). The GSDs who go there regularly are well socialized and love it. We also regularly use my vet's play care, and my dogs believe that going there means play, so they are happy and excited instead of afraid of the vet.

So I would say that statement is wrong _for me. _It may be right for other dogs, and other people who do different things with their dogs. I might be that certain lines are more prone genetically to dog aggression...due to heightened prey drive perhaps...that's something I know nothing about and have no opinion on.

ETA: I also know several GSDs who are happy day campers at Camp Bow Wow. CBW is very restrictive on personalities they accept--zero tolerance for dogs who might start something. The fact that these dogs happily go with the flow in that environment tells you they are very, very easy going dogs. Can _all _Shepherds do that? No way! Some can, though, and they enjoy it.


----------



## scarfish (Apr 9, 2013)

my wife is a manager at a doggy day care. our dogs go with her to work and play with all the dogs everyday. they are so good with all dogs they are both used as the interview dogs where new dogs signing up have to interact nicely with them in an interviw room before the new dogs are allowed to attend day or overnight camp.


----------



## mspiker03 (Dec 7, 2006)

Cassidy's Mom said:


> This is the park that's closest to me - no water at this one. I brought Keefer and met up with a friend and two of her GSDs the day after Christmas for an off leash hike and some ball play:



There are my puppers!!! :wub:

It was a fun walk!!


----------



## glowingtoadfly (Feb 28, 2014)

Neither of my working lines are suitable for dog parks or doggy daycare.


----------



## trcy (Mar 1, 2013)

I haven't had the best experiences with dog parks. I've also seen a few fights between dogs break out at our local dog park. I just avoid them. 

When the park first opened I took my 30 pound mix dog there. The larger dogs would run at him full speed and sens him rolling. The owners would just laugh. I did not find it funny. They eventually opened a small dog area. That area is better for my two smaller dogs, but I still don't like taking them. My GSD has never been to a dog park.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

I think Seger would do fine with dog parks and day care. My issue would be not trusting the other dogs.

Here is my yesterday

Walked thru the door at the groomers from the back way and there is a cattle dog that is suddenly in Seger's face. Seg is FINE but I can't get thru the door, I can't close the door and I'm on the edge of the stairs so can't go back. The woman is baby talking the dog "oh you want to meet. let them thru the door first." so there I am trapped against the door with this dog who has his nose shoved in Seger's underside. I have no idea what happened but suddenly she shoves her dog back and has both hands clamped around his mouth like a vice. Seger lets out a big bark and hackles up. So I can only assume that dog growled and I couldn't hear it because her yap was baby talking it. He has never once reacted negatively towards another dog before. Take Seger to the other side of the store and start doing OB with him while I'm waiting. Then I hear, from across the store, 'no xxx stop. that doggy doesn't want to be friends with you'. Ummm...excuse me? That was you that had your hands wrapped around your dogs mouth like a vise grip. GET YOUR DOG, YOU DIPWAD! I just kept heeling with Seger and let her chase her dog all over the store.


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

I took Robyn and she did ok. She favors pit bull types, but made friends with a Karelian Bear Dog, those pics are on my computer. I took her mainly to swim and for the most part it was just about me and her.







I would not take Midnite, he would be awful. I take Mdnite and Robyn hiking on their own


----------



## Lykoz (Dec 6, 2014)

It can be argued that any dog breed can be suitable for a dog park if socialised for that sort of thing...

However dog parks are a bad idea in general... You dont know how other dogs will react... There are often strange dogs you know nothing about, that can be unpredictable... A fight between dogs completely unrelated to your dog, can spark agression later on with two other unrelated dogs... There are often fights... Your dog being victimised there can change its behaviour...

Its a very bad idea with regards to training and management of a working dog... So if you went and got a working breed, just to take it to the dog park, it kind of defeats the purpose...

I dont think its a case of the dog not being able to fit just because its bread as working line gsd... Sure they could be more rowdy, more prey drive.. I guess naturally not the best candidate.. But I think they could fit in... 

My GSD's were certainly very good in that environment when I used to take them often... The biggest problem I had was sometimes I found my GSD's would latch onto a specific dog and follow it vehemently everywhere it went... I would often leash up my dog at that point and go home.. I found a lot of GSD's would mimic this behaviour for some reason.. They also seemed to chase dogs running in the fringes.. Sort of try round them up in a way... Basically chase a dog that ran... I found that interesting too.. They did this more than other breeds.

The inherent problem is most of the work done with GSD's is counterproductive and not transferable to the dog park...

The dog park is for dogs to mingle... For dogs to have more fun with each other than with their owner... This destroys your engagement with owner and training...

over 80% of dogs at dog parks can not even perform a basic recall more than 10% of the time.... 

Basically you cant manage a dog well and take him to the dog park..
The two just don't go hand in hand... 

And if your dog is very well trained and you visit a dog park... You are going to be that "wierd" guy telling other owners to get their uncontrollable dogs away from yours all the time.... They will say the whole point of a dog park is for a dog to play with other dogs... And in a sense they are right (although they let their dogs especially small dogs growl and nip at your dog... )

Its best to avoid such places... So yes by the standard that by taking your dog to a dog park, you are kind of going against what the GSD represents... The statement is right...

Maybe the breed characteristics are not ideal of GSD's at dog parks...
However can a GSD fit in with other dogs at a dog park if your goals are just for him to fit in there? Yes I think they can do just fine...
The problem is I don't think its necessarily good for you or your dog to go that route.....


----------



## DutchKarin (Nov 23, 2013)

Didn't read this super closely but I think with the GSD and in my case a dutch shepherd, you have to be ready to have a dog that won't work out at dog parks. My dog escalates too easily with multiple dogs around and his style of play is usually too much for other people. Not worth it to me to even try dog parks. I think the OP is looking for a puppy... all I would say is be ready for dog parks not to work out.... or rather your dog not to work out in dog parks. Always have a plan B.


----------



## AndrewGSD (Jan 3, 2015)

Thank you everyone for their input. I just saw that phrase while browsing around different breeders' websites. The dog parks don't really apply to me as I don't really care for them. Its just the doggie day care part that I was/am concerned about.

I wanted to eventually get purebred German Shepherd within the coming year or two. Whether west german show line or working line is still to be decided. But I do travel for business once or twice every couple months which means I would have to board my dogs. And I would rather be able to let the dog play with the other dogs at the daycare in the day while boarding.


----------



## Lykoz (Dec 6, 2014)

AndrewGSD said:


> Thank you everyone for their input. I just saw that phrase while browsing around different breeders' websites. The dog parks don't really apply to me as I don't really care for them. Its just the doggie day care part that I was/am concerned about.
> 
> I wanted to eventually get purebred German Shepherd within the coming year or two. Whether west german show line or working line is still to be decided. But I do travel for business once or twice every couple months which means I would have to board my dogs. And I would rather be able to let the dog play with the other dogs at the daycare in the day while boarding.


Doggy Day care is fine as long as you find a competent professional... It can be 10 times more volatile and dangerous than a dog park if you find somebody completely incompetent.. i.e. leaves strange dogs together completely unsupervised..

Hard to find.. But they exist...

They need to know that they will have to seperate some dogs... They shouldnt leave strange dogs together unsupervised...

There is a whole lot of considerations...

At the end of the day if you find a responsible educated person your dog will be fine...

On one extreme however you get a daycare that will just lock up the dogs in cages and leave them there... To mitigate risk...

On the other extreme you get individuals that keep many dogs together, sometimes unsupervised and not judged for risk and how they interact.... These are often the guys that all about the dogs rights and how the shouldnt be in cages.. However When your dog attacks another dog they blame you... And call you that they don't want to keep it for example... In a dog fight, maybe the carer gets bit and suddely she wants to have your dog put down... (I am just making assumed generalisations...)

At the end of the day you need to find a professional that manages the dogs well.. takes care of their needs... Can separate them at night when the sleep, or when unsupervised... Dont have more dogs than they can handle etc...

Dogs trainability can also be influenced... Similar to the public dog park considerations... But thats a different matter I think.


----------



## Katey (Aug 11, 2010)

I think what the breeder was getting at is that as a breed generally (and maybe she feels her dogs/lines particularly) doesn't necessarily inherently lend itself to being an easy or ideal dog park dog or doggy day care dog in the majority of situations. I think you'll find numerous exceptions to that rule, I'm sure, but I also can understand the breeder wanting to put that out on the website or whatever to flag for prospective puppy owners that this breed and her working line dogs aren't necessarily great fits for those expecting to rely upon dog parks and/or doggy day care as a source of exercise and care.

My working line female would not enjoy doggy daycare, and I would never take her to a dog park where owners generally leave the dogs to play (very large off-leash areas of several acres, where I can interact just with my dog, are a different story). A friend of mine has a golden mix who thoroughly enjoys a well-managed doggy day care, and I think she's much more "user friendly" (so to speak) when it comes to those types of environments than probably all the GSDs I've known, but as always, your mileage may vary.


----------



## Cschmidt88 (Nov 24, 2010)

Jax08 said:


> I think Seger would do fine with dog parks and day care. My issue would be not trusting the other dogs.
> 
> Here is my yesterday
> 
> Walked thru the door at the groomers from the back way and there is a cattle dog that is suddenly in Seger's face. Seg is FINE but I can't get thru the door, I can't close the door and I'm on the edge of the stairs so can't go back. The woman is baby talking the dog "oh you want to meet. let them thru the door first." so there I am trapped against the door with this dog who has his nose shoved in Seger's underside. I have no idea what happened but suddenly she shoves her dog back and has both hands clamped around his mouth like a vice. Seger lets out a big bark and hackles up. So I can only assume that dog growled and I couldn't hear it because her yap was baby talking it. He has never once reacted negatively towards another dog before. Take Seger to the other side of the store and start doing OB with him while I'm waiting. Then I hear, from across the store, 'no xxx stop. that doggy doesn't want to be friends with you'. Ummm...excuse me? That was you that had your hands wrapped around your dogs mouth like a vise grip. GET YOUR DOG, YOU DIPWAD! I just kept heeling with Seger and let her chase her dog all over the store.



That is why I do not do dog parks. Even if your dogs are good, you can never trust people to manage their other dogs. I went for a month or so when Dakota was a pup, I stopped going because of all the bad. Many people brought dogs that had no business being there. IMO it's just too big of a risk, when I can connect with friends/people in group classes/clubs and interact with them.


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

Lykoz said:


> The dog park is for dogs to mingle... For dogs to have more fun with each other than with their owner...


No it's not, not if that's not your intention in going there. As I mentioned in my earlier post, we take our dogs to off leash parks to play with _us_ and _each other_, doing things that we can't do at home because we do not have the space. They're not there to mingle with other dogs, and other than Keefer, who does like to greet some of the dogs as we pass by, they really don't mingle. They're there to swim and chase balls, not to play with the other dogs. Even when we do meetups with friends who also have GSDs, each of us are playing with our own dogs, the dogs aren't playing with each other.


----------



## jafo220 (Mar 16, 2013)

AndrewGSD said:


> What is your take on this statement? I saw this statement on a working line breeder's website.
> 
> Is this statement for the most part true of working line shepherds?


True of all GSD's. I have frequented DP's and it's not a good environment for them really. It's not so much the GSD, it's the other absentee owners who don't control their dogs. GSD's are looked on by people who don't understand them as an aggressive breed. If they get into an altercation, generally the finger will point in your direction. Not good for your dog. 

As far as doggy daycare. There is no way I'm going to leave my boy with a complete stranger around strange dogs and I not be there. No way no how. It puts my dog at a severe disadvantage. I won't do that. I want to put my dog in positive successful learning situations. 

Besides, GSD's only really want to be with their owners. I take mine every chance I get and where and when allowed and appropriate. I want him with me and he wants to go with me. Why would I want to drop him off at a daycare? I enjoy being with my boy as much as possible. If I play he plays. We're a team. 
Just my opinion.


----------



## AndrewGSD (Jan 3, 2015)

jafo220 said:


> True of all GSD's. I have frequented DP's and it's not a good environment for them really. It's not so much the GSD, it's the other absentee owners who don't control their dogs. GSD's are looked on by people who don't understand them as an aggressive breed. If they get into an altercation, generally the finger will point in your direction. Not good for your dog.
> 
> As far as doggy daycare. There is no way I'm going to leave my boy with a complete stranger around strange dogs and I not be there. No way no how. It puts my dog at a severe disadvantage. I won't do that. I want to put my dog in positive successful learning situations.
> 
> ...


So what do you do when you have to leave town or the country? Do you just leave them with a friend or hire a dog sitter your know well?


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

One thing I'd like to add is that I think Halo being totally comfortable and used to being off leash around other dogs from a young age may have helped with our flyball training, because it was such a routine occurrence by then. Chasing is a huge problem in the sport, that many people spend quite awhile overcoming, but it was never an issue for Halo. She was used to engaging with us in that type of environment, and tuning out other dogs running around. Maybe she would have been that way anyway, even if it was the first time she was off leash around a lot of strange dogs in a loud, chaotic, and highly charged environment, who knows? I don't think it hurt, though.


----------



## Lykoz (Dec 6, 2014)

Cassidy's Mom said:


> No it's not, not if that's not your intention in going there. As I mentioned in my earlier post, we take our dogs to off leash parks to play with _us_ and _each other_, doing things that we can't do at home because we do not have the space. They're not there to mingle with other dogs, and other than Keefer, who does like to greet some of the dogs as we pass by, they really don't mingle. They're there to swim and chase balls, not to play with the other dogs. Even when we do meetups with friends who also have GSDs, each of us are playing with our own dogs, the dogs aren't playing with each other.


Depends what type of park I guess...

The 2 or 3 dog parks we have are littered with dogs that go for that specific reason.. Some parks are small... Dogs are not trained at all... This does not happen.. You cant really control that situation...

Would it not be a better idea to set up a group and go to some other training field/open field to train your dogs.. Or to socialise with known dogs? Why would you seek a place with strange dogs that you dont have control over, specifically to train your dog? 

Sure some people dont have access to such places... Its a challenge for me too...

Sometimes, especially with laws in my current country where dogs are illegal in most public spaces.. it becomes a challenge... But open fields do exist, if you look...

But taking your dog purposefully to a place with strange dogs you know nothing about to train them, and expect them to leave you alone is not the best management.

Also your park sounds pretty cool... Must be a huge space... My experience of dog parks are tiny little areas... Or bigger areas packed with dogs...
Sure you could go at a time when its empty... But then its not so much a dog park... Its just a space with no dogs you are going to train at... Even though its called a 'dog park'


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

I think the original statement is true as far as setting expectations. Of course a lot is based on the dog's genetics, how they are raised, and the places they go. I am not one of those people that rants up and down about dog parks or boarding kennels; I have used both under certain circumstances and would again. However in general, when getting a *GSD* I would not be surprised to have a dog that has no interest in playing with other dogs at a dog park or kennel.

My young GSD just spent 8 days at a boarding kennel and did well, had a blast with the other dogs, and actually came home *better* off because two of the issues I was having with him were addressed at the boarding kennel (he had been occasionally peeing in his crate even though he can "hold it" for longer than I crate him, and has been lacking confidence around other dogs...he's been "dry" since he came home and has been interacting better with my other dogs). It worked out for us because I have a dog that is more on the social side to begin with and I trust the person who runs the kennel. If my older GSD went there, I'd probably advise her to turn him out by himself. He is not dog aggressive but doesn't care to interact with other dogs and can be the "fun police" if the other dogs are getting wild.


----------



## jafo220 (Mar 16, 2013)

AndrewGSD said:


> So what do you do when you have to leave town or the country? Do you just leave them with a friend or hire a dog sitter your know well?


If that were my lifestyle, I would not own a dog or any animals. That simple. 

I am basically a home body. If I were to leave town, like a hunting trip, I have a wife and kids to fill in. Other than that, I try to take him everywhere with me. I had to do work at my parents house last week. They are elderly and it involved getting in their attic and out of his site. I simply put him in a down on a rug in the living room with them and did my work. He of course did great. He stayed right there. We were there all day. We played 3 or 4 times in the backyard through the day after I was done.

You have to look at your lifestyle. At least that's my opinion. I have boarded my dogs before. The last time one was returned to me with dog crap all over his feet and then in my truck. I was not happy and I have never boarded a dog since. I generally just don't trust people around my dog and If something were to happen I would feel as I failed him. I won't put myself or my dog in a situation like that. Bad things happen, at least I want it where it's somewhat within my control.

And no I'm not a control freak, I just like my dog. He likes me. My dog is my lifestyle.


----------



## Lykoz (Dec 6, 2014)

jafo220 said:


> If that were my lifestyle, I would not own a dog or any animals. That simple.
> 
> I am basically a home body. If I were to leave town, like a hunting trip, I have a wife and kids to fill in. Other than that, I try to take him everywhere with me. I had to do work at my parents house last week. They are elderly and it involved getting in their attic and out of his site. I simply put him in a down on a rug in the living room with them and did my work. He of course did great. He stayed right there. We were there all day. We played 3 or 4 times in the backyard through the day after I was done.
> 
> ...


Very good on you... Your commitment to the dogs is great... And Ideal... 

However the simple truth is Some people cant take their dogs everywhere... Its just not practical... 

Does not mean they shouldnt own a dog... Or are bad dog owners.. Sometimes people who are living alone need a pet more than someone with a family who can cover for him... They need the companionship more...

Yes you can get a dog home-sitter to come feed your dogs... Or a domestic worker.. You could get a family member or friend...

We cant all take our dogs with us to international bussiness trips.. Or vacations... Especially if you are going with a group of other people... 
The fact is a dog will be just fine for two weeks as long as you are responsible and MAKE sure everything is being looked after...

For example if you get a friend to feed him, check on him, walk him etc...... You **** well call him and MAKE SURE your dog is being fed and he didnt forget...
At the end of the day you cant let your dog starve because your friend has a bad memory... Its our responsibility to remind them, and check up... Not just make the arrangements.


----------



## shantinath1000 (Mar 18, 2014)

It depends on the dog and the day care / park. At the park* I *keep a close eye on her and call her away when I think things are getting out of control. I am watchful of who she lays with and how rough. On days my wife and I both are working she goes to day care. we were careful to select a day care we felt comfortable with and who have a good ratio of supervision to dogs.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

OP - you may be able to kennel the dog with the breeder you choose. I've left my dog with a friend. I've left them home with my husband and/or kids. I've taken them with me. 

If you are away on work at a consistent place, maybe you could take them with you. Hotels are very accommodating. You can find daycare in the place of work.

Arrangements can always be made somehow.


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

Lykoz said:


> Would it not be a better idea to set up a group and go to some other training field/open field to train your dogs.


Absolutely! And lucky you that you have access to such places. There simply are no open fields around here where you can train that are NOT officially designated off leash areas for dogs. Sometimes known as "dog parks".  

This is the San Francisco Bay Area - we don't really have rural here, and where we do, you'd be trespassing on private property if you found an open field. The park pictured above is a 280 acre regional park that abuts an even larger regional park. Point Isabel, where the dogs swim in the bay, is over 20 acres of open space, and Fort Funston is over 35 acres of beach and dunes. Even heavily used, there's plenty of room.


----------



## WateryTart (Sep 25, 2013)

AndrewGSD said:


> What is your take on this statement? I saw this statement on a working line breeder's website.
> 
> Is this statement for the most part true of working line shepherds?


I can't speak to working lines because I pretty much decided early on that show lines were what would work for us and I spent the bulk of my time researching and getting to know those dogs.

But my breeder (ASL) said the same thing, and I've heard others say it. Other owners I know do not take their GSDs to dog parks. I'd be hesitant to do a doggy daycare. I may get my girl into a group dog walk, but the owner of the company is a trainer, I've hired him as such and liked his approach, and I know several of their employees and feel comfortable with their rules and evaluation before a dog is accepted as a client.

My girl is friendly and confident and has only met one dog she didn't like. (I didn't like it either, in fact I sort of wanted to punt it.) However, I can't even count the dogs who took one look at her and decided they wanted to kill her (she's oblivious: surely those must be LOVE snarls). Most of them were about 1/6 of her size. While I've never seen my puppy be anything but friendly with most other dogs, she's also still maturing. She could surprise me at any time. And if a little dog started something, she'd be more than physically capable of ending it, and that's not a gamble I'm willing to take with her quality of life.


----------



## WateryTart (Sep 25, 2013)

AndrewGSD said:


> Thank you everyone for their input. I just saw that phrase while browsing around different breeders' websites. The dog parks don't really apply to me as I don't really care for them. Its just the doggie day care part that I was/am concerned about.
> 
> I wanted to eventually get purebred German Shepherd within the coming year or two. Whether west german show line or working line is still to be decided. But I do travel for business once or twice every couple months which means I would have to board my dogs. And I would rather be able to let the dog play with the other dogs at the daycare in the day while boarding.


I don't know what the boarding kennels are like in your area, so this might not be an option for you - but at my prospective boarding facility, the daycare/play group part is an "extra" that I'd pay for. So is extra one-on-one time with staff. They offer these extras a la carte.

I think with my dog, I'd be open to considering the group play, but I might prefer to pay for extra dedicated play/walk time for her.


----------



## huntergreen (Jun 28, 2012)

love these threads. kyra was a czek"sp" and hungarian working line. the rest of her litter went to police departments and a security company. in truth, her working ability was wasted on our "pet" home. even though the breeder explained exactly what she was bred for, the type of dog she would be i was out of my league as i thought i understood what i was getting, but i didn't. it was pure luck that it worked for us. it worked because of my hobbies, mainly hiking and mountain biking which drained her energy and the joy i found spending hours throwing her beloved ball at what was to become the future dog park field. as my daughters grew and both started jogging and joined the hs cross country team, kyra was their running companion as well a protecter on the many trails the girls would train on. of course, i waited till she was old enough to do these activities. she was a tough as nails no nonsense gsd. it had never occurred to me that a gsd didn't belong at at a dog park. the first day our dog park opened we arrived early, went in and off the leash she went. the park is fenced 8.5 acres and not all eight acres can be observed. a beagle came and did the hound bark, sniffed her butt and took off with kyra giving chase until they went out of sight. i wasn't prepared for this and thought kyra might do some real harm. i fumbled in my pocket for my whistle, and gave two quick blasts, her recall. it took a few seconds but she appeared from the other side of the hill and came running at full gsd speed with this beagle right behind her with oc beagle bay. "hound bark". this went on for couple hours as a pact formed and the play continued. i wouldn't trade a minute of seeing kyra with her amazing black coat majestically running set against the background trees and blue skies with scattered fluffy clouds. either chasing or being chased by her pack or chasing the pack. or if the park was empty just seeing her run, really run. low to ground legs stretched out, running like there was now tomorrow was a sight to behold, for me any way. on the last warm sunday in october, he fourteenth year i got a shot for pain from the vet the day before ad administered that am. i carried her out to truck and gently place her on the rear seat. her hips were stiff and riddled with arthritis, her coat had lost the brilliant sheen of her youth and muzzle showed the white of age. the ever alert spark in her eyes had been reduced to the blue glaze that comes with age. loaded my oversized wheel barrow in the bed, and had a stack of blankets with me. at the park i filled the wheel barrow with blankets , laid her on top and wheeled her in. spread a blanket on the ground and let her survey the park as best she could with her limited sight. her beloved beagle ran over with his unmistakable bay, wasted on her now deaf ears, and just laid down with her and never left her side. her other doggy pals came over did the butt sniff as well as some face licks. in between the play some would venture over and sit then off to play. no one will will ever convince me gsd as a group do not belong at dog parks. you should know your dog, some dogs, not only gsd shouldn't attempt it , but for anyone to just issue the blanket statement that if you own a gsd stay away, that is just wrong. for me, it was one of the highlights of having kyra for the short 14 years. sometimes, its good to let dogs just be dogs.


----------



## BruinsMom (Apr 2, 2013)

*Parks/Day Care*

We stopped bringing Bruin to the Parks as we tend to be a little OCD with his health. Some of the dogs aren't as well taken care of we take care of him. Some seemed to have fleas/etc and you just don't know what other parasites.

We used to bring him to a day care that he liked and he picked up Giardia from the water. That vet bill was $800 not to mention the heartbreak of watching him go through being sick.


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

Cassidy's Mom said:


> Depends on the dog, depends on the park, depends on the daycare. Halo is a working line shepherd, and she went to daycare twice a week for several months as a puppy. The facility has private rooms for each dog, and they get several play/potty breaks in the yard per day. Playgroups are small, 5 or 6 dogs, and they're matched by size, age, and activity level. Halo was in the "Active Adolescent" group.
> 
> The main reason we do this is that this is the boarding facility we use and I wanted her to be introduced to it in a positive way before having to leave the dogs there overnight if we went out of town. I also thought it was a good idea for her to have some separation from Keefer. She enjoyed it, and the staff said she had very good play skills. She had 2 or 3 good buddies that she got along well with, and she was always happy and excited when we arrived. We did the same thing when Keefer and Dena were young, although they're not working lines. Some daycare facilities are open, where all the dogs are loose together all the time. I don't think that's a good idea in general, no matter what the breed.


We had a quick trip to Oregon last weekend and the dogs were guests of the place I referred to in this post, which includes daycare playgroups in their yard with the overnight boarding. They haven't been there in a couple of years, but apparently did very well. We got this report card when we picked them up last night, along with the comments that they're "so well behaved", and are "welcome back any time":










:happyboogie: They were very happy and excited to see us, but they didn't have any problem walking off with the staff when we dropped them off on Saturday, lol. It's expensive, but having a good place like this with such a wonderful staff, that our dogs have had fun at in the past really helps make it stress free for all of us when we do need to go out of town and leave them behind.


----------



## Shade (Feb 20, 2012)

Delgado LOVES to play with other dogs, doesn't matter the size or age he just wants to run and play with them. He did well at the dog park for the few months that I was taking him but I pulled him from going because I was seeing behaviours I didn't like.

He now has play dates with dogs that belong to family and friends that I approve of. He has a blast and still gets his doggie time and I have the peace of mind of having him around safe dogs. 

I still have to watch him with overly submissive or overly dominate dogs. But overall he can play with any dog as long as they can handle some rougher play. He's getting better at toning it down if needed, that came with training and maturity


----------



## GSDluver4lyfe (Nov 15, 2006)

Most GSD's do not enjoy doggy daycare. I've worked in multiple doggy daycares, boarding facilities and vet clinics. Only a select few GSD's actually enjoyed themselves and played freely with other dogs or by themselves. Most GSD's however tend to have the "fun police" personality and do not approve nor feel confortable in that chaos and do everything in their power to correct and herd the other dogs in the run. That causes alot of little scraps. They are usually with the kennel attendant acting as the "muscle" and will go after whichever dog you are trying to verbally reprimand. A few of the GSD's I've experienced in play group were so stressed that they exhibited neurotic behaviors such as chasing their tail, scratching at the gate causing damage if not intervened, biting and gnawing on things and cause bleeding again if not stopped immediately. I've come across many GSD's and I'd say maybe 15% of them show no signs of stress from not being able to control the chaos, the rest of them did not look as though they were having fun.These are of course generalizations but nonetheless my experience. I may not have experienced a fair share of different temperament types. 

I have taken my boy with me (I would work nights then wake up and start my shift right away so wouldn't have time to take him home) and he's done fine in play group. But didn't necessarily thrive. He paced frequently and saw to it to involve himself in any altercation or unruly behavior. I put him in a kennel frequently to give him a break. I'm sure he would rather be with me when I leave but I doubt he misses play group (he no longer goes with me due to health problems). This is all just my opinion! If you have a GSD who loves daycare then thats great and by all means go for it. But if you have a GSD or other herding or working breeds I would be very adamant to know how your dog REALLY does in daycare! The best thing is to watch a video feed if available so you can judge your dogs behavior for yourself!

And please remember dogs are dogs! You assume risk by allowing your dog to attend doggy daycare or the dog park! Aggression is a dogs best communication tool, and they do not handle disputes diplomatically. The more your dog attends the more chance there is of an altercation. I know I did my absolute best and watched my dogs like a hawk but there is only so much we can control with X amount of dogs running around. But I have yet to come across a fellow employee who didn't jump right in to stop it as soon as possible to minimize injury to the dogs. But dogs will be dogs!


----------



## Arlene/Archer (Mar 7, 2013)

Archer would not be one for dog parks as while he is tolerant of dogs, he wouldn't back down if a fight started so I don't feel they are for us. Frankly too many owners go to stand and chat without keeping a keen eye on their dog or on other dogs' body language. But I am able to hike and run on and off lead in large areas where there are tons of dogs without any trouble at all. I took this photo this morning high up in the mountains, and we'd met five strange dogs before it, four he had ever met before and he did his usual meet and greet and straight back to trailing.


----------



## pets4life (Feb 22, 2011)

I personally agree it is not a breed for either in general. You do meet some dogs who do good in them. But i would never let anymore that is any of my german shepherds in a dog park.

Certain dogs in the past I have had would be good for a dog park I think not my gsd's.


----------



## darmani27 (Dec 2, 2014)

I work at a doggy day camp and boarding facility. We have tons of regular gsd's that come into day camp regularly. I mmyself bring my 8 month old female gsd to work everyday since we got her at 6 months. It is by far the best decision I ever made for my dog. She gets to be social with dogs of all sizes and temperaments. When we first got her she would play very mouthy. Always biting so hard to leave marks, getting to play with all different dogs 5+ days a week taught her how to play versus fighting. She's no longer food aggressive at all and she always comes home tired. As long as you take your dog to a day camp that requires all shots and kennel cough which anany kennel should, your dog will benefit.


----------



## AnthonyBrown (Jan 5, 2015)

darmani27 said:


> I work at a doggy day camp and boarding facility. We have tons of regular gsd's that come into day camp regularly. I mmyself bring my 8 month old female gsd to work everyday since we got her at 6 months. It is by far the best decision I ever made for my dog. She gets to be social with dogs of all sizes and temperaments. When we first got her she would play very mouthy. Always biting so hard to leave marks, getting to play with all different dogs 5+ days a week taught her how to play versus fighting. She's no longer food aggressive at all and she always comes home tired. As long as you take your dog to a day camp that requires all shots and kennel cough which anany kennel should, your dog will benefit.


What do you mean by "regular" german shepherd? Is your pup a show line or working line?


----------



## Gwenhwyfair (Jul 27, 2010)

Too many variables that I cannot control.

In general, in our area, the dog parks are nothing like some of the pics posted here. Those are beautiful parks. Here it's mostly Semi-grass dirt lots with too many dogs and inattentive owners.

Just not worth the risk as even dogs that are "good dog park" dogs can be ganged up on by the dog park bullies. 

The people often get into fights too. I've seen that happen more then once...

Nope, safer to stay outside of the fenced area....


----------



## ozzymama (Jan 17, 2005)

To me a statement like that on a breeder's website would be more about weeding out unsuitable homes than an actual statement on the breed. Let's be honest, dog parks and daycare will not give the dog the mental stimulation it requires. To me, it would go a long way towards people who see a type of dog and say - I want that, without knowing anything or if the breed will fit their lifestyle. I love some of the huge livestock guardians I see around here, knowing they are not house dogs, deters me away from making a huge mistake. 
IT happens, your neighbour John sees your dog, likes the aesthetics, thinks the dog is smart, easily trained and thinks, I can get one, so he asks you where you got your dog, looks at the breeders website and says, hmmm... maybe this isn't a good idea. Wastes 5 minutes of his own time on a google search and none of the breeders. It's a pretty smart idea. 
There are dogs who do well in daycare, there are dogs who do well with dog parks, but it's like everything else. When we adopted our Saint, we were told, daily brushing and grooming, fortunately I had owned a Scotch Collie previously, very similar coat, I knew, it was kinda-sorta, a little bit true. Now are there days she doesn't get groomed religiously, there are times during the year that the grooming is more involved and depending on how busy our schedule is, she might go a week without a brush out. However, this is not the first time we have dealt with this type of coat, so we know some easy tricks to compensate. Now I know the parallel between coat care and activity stimulation is a stretch, but essentially, you have to know the bad and ugly up front. If you have owned several GSD's of similar breeding to the one you are about to purchase, you might discount the breeders warning, however if this is your first GSD and the first of this quality, it might make you pause and it should. It's not an absolute, it's a strong warning.


----------



## newlie (Feb 12, 2013)

Newlie was maybe 2 and a half when we first got him. Since I didn't intend to get a second dog, I really wanted him to be able to go to doggy daycare and dog parks. The first daycare had the big dogs separated from the smaller dogs and there were no issues there. However, I happened to leave early from work one day and went by to see him and nothing was happening. They understandably were not allowed toys, but nobody was playing were them and they were not playing with each other, just a bunch of dogs looking bored. So, i tried another daycare, but I had to pull him out after two instances when he nipped another dog. We thought the first one was a fluke, but did not want to take a chance after the second time. He never broke the skin or anything, but still. The trainer that I later took Newlie to was upfront about saying he wasn't a big fan of either daycare/dog parks for any dog but particularly for certain breeds, German Shepherds among them. His reasons: People not cleaning up after their dogs and your dog getting sick as a result and owners not controlling their dogs. He told me that it wasn't Newlie who really wanted to be around other dogs, it was me who wanted it for him. He said German Shepherds just really want to be with their people. I am sure that some people have good experiences but I have had to give up the idea. The other thing that scared me is that if there was an incident at a dog park, it wouldn't matter if a little yapper was biting the **** out of Newlie, he would get the blame if he reacted. People always blame the big dog.


----------



## canada.k9 (Jan 7, 2015)

I haven't read all the comments, but I personally do not think this statement to be true. Of course, if your dog is aggressive, anti-social etc. I wouldn't take them. My GSD, loves the dog park personally and I intend to continue taking her. I think it is important for a GSD to be socialized. The dog park I go to, I have had 0 problems with, so I guess it really depends on the park.


----------



## DJEtzel (Feb 11, 2010)

I think blanket statements like that are a load of horse crap. 

I've worked at dog parks and daycares, and own different types of GSDs. I've seen more than my fair share. Are they all suitable? No. But there are TONS that are. Saying they are not suitable, period, is just ridiculous. It's obvious that many, mine included, are.


----------



## huntergreen (Jun 28, 2012)

DJ..i agree, the blanket statement is akin to saying all pit bull terriers are unsuitable as pets.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

I agree that daycare and dog parks are not suitable for the GSD. Most at maturity are not welcome in either. I know more than a few GSD's that have been 'kicked out' or put on time out at day care due to their maturing and they are usually the one that gets blamed when tussles happen. 
Most owners neuter the dog on the recommendation of the daycare staff, thinking it will help, but it doesn't.

Sure, there are the token few that are good in such an environment, but those tend to be the dogs that have owners who work at the daycare, and do other extensive training with the dogs. The average pet owner that has one dog going to daycare or a dog park is the one that has issues in these environments. 
Blanket statement or not....GSD's are not social butterflies that love to romp and play with random dogs.


----------



## DJEtzel (Feb 11, 2010)

I think what is so often misconstrued is that neither dog parks nor daycares require dogs to romp and play with anyone. I'm not sure why everyone thinks that, but there is a large percentage of dogs that DONT want to romp and play both at day cares and parks. That doesn't by any stretch of the imagination mean that they are not good daycare or dog park dogs.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

No they don't but there are dogs that may think that romping and playing is what it is all about. Dogs are dogs... that is why there are issues now and then. If you are just sending a dog to a place to be kenneled for the day with some individual out time, then the point is moot.


----------



## DJEtzel (Feb 11, 2010)

I think you might be missing the point. I would say half of the daycare dogs I know never play with another dog. They don't engage, they want to go sniff, pee on things and hang out in a living situation with some people. They just aren't aggressive. They may correct a dog for bothering them well within the norm of dog communication, and that dog goes and finds someone to actually play with. The dogs that don't want to play and romp are not the dogs that cause problems. The ones that cause problems are the ones whose owners have let develop issues, either in escalating play, guarding behaviors, etc. There are a few GSDs where I work that want to romp and play, and a few that just hang out and have never played with a single dog. As long as they can tolerate the dogs being in the same room, there's no harm.


----------



## newlie (Feb 12, 2013)

I forgot to add something else. My trainer has four or five dogs himself with, of course, dogs continually being brought in for training. I take my dog to him to spend the day sometimes, for just a minimal charge. Newlie gets to play and be around other dogs all day with adequate supervision plus he benefits by additional training. Jerry uses his own dogs, as well as any staying with him, to train the dogs being brought in and so everybody benefits.


----------



## darmani27 (Dec 2, 2014)

Sorry by regular I meant dogs that come in on a regular basis for day camp. At least once a week if not more!


----------



## JoanMcM (Dec 5, 2013)

huntergreen said:


> DJ..i agree, the blanket statement is akin to saying all pit bull terriers are unsuitable as pets.


Not true. As a pit bull owner who has spent a lot of time speaking to a lot of different pit bull owners/breeders/rescues .... years in fact....let me try to frame this. Send questions if you have them.

For over 100 years, Pit bulls were bred to fight other dogs. And to love and be non violent with people. The reason for the non violent with people is that if a fight needed to be broken up, a person had to do it and not worry about a threat.

That being said, and this is my understanding from very experienced pit bull folks, once a pit bull 'lights up' on another dog a pet shop/play group is going to have a problem breaking the fight up and there is a good chance a dog of another breed will sustain serious injury. Pit bulls are great with PEOPLE. May not be with other dogs.

Not bad, not good. Just is. Love them for what they are. Just because they may not get along so well with other dogs, doesn t mean they are not good pets. 

For reference see 'Ultimate Pit Bull Forum'. Full of real information.


----------



## doggymom (Jul 26, 2011)

I've heard my dog isn't a typical German Shepherd, because she's so calm, and not hyper/as active. I don't understand that, and I don't understand why there's even a question about German Shepherds at dog parks or doggy daycares. I haven't read all the posts in here, though, but I've read a few here and there. My dog does great at the dog parks. I also think she'd do great at doggy daycares. She has an amazing temperament. She's very calm and laid back, and non-confrontational. Sometimes other dogs go after her, but she doesn't even fight back. She just looks like "hey, what did I do to you?" and will either walk away or have me separate them and comfort her. But even then, there was never a serious confrontation. Even the few incidents were dogs just getting in her face and growling/barking in an angry way. Also, it was easy to train her, and she listens well. She knows how to behave in each situation, even new ones. Aren't German Shepherds easy to train if you know what you're doing? And don't they behave well if they know what is expected of them? I know there's issues of being protective and territorial, but I haven't seen that much myself. She does keep an eye on me in public, and bark at people coming up to/coming in the house. She is also very protective of my little sister, who honestly looks like she could be a child, even though she's 25. Shouldn't they make great candidates? My parents have a yorkie-poo and he snaps at other dogs a lot (besides my dog and dogs he's familiar with). He doesn't like new situations and he doesn't know how to act in them. I'd be more worried about him going to doggy daycare than my dog. From my experience, smaller dogs seem to be the unpredictable, hard-to-train ones.

Feel free to correct me or explain what I don't understand, please. I'm on this forum to learn, so I won't be offended.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

> I've heard my dog isn't a typical German Shepherd, because she's so calm, and not hyper/as active. I don't understand that, and I don't understand why there's even a question about German Shepherds at dog parks or doggy daycares. I haven't read all the posts in here, though, but I've read a few here and there. My dog does great at the dog parks. I also think she'd do great at doggy daycares. She has an amazing temperament. She's very calm and laid back, and non-confrontational.


 You are right, not many GSD's are as you describe, many are proactive, don't want or need other dogs that they don't have a relationship with in their personal space.


> Sometimes other dogs go after her, but she doesn't even fight back. She just looks like "hey, what did I do to you?" and will either walk away or have me separate them and comfort her. But even then, there was never a serious confrontation. Even the few incidents were dogs just getting in her face and growling/barking in an angry way. Also, it was easy to train her, and she listens well. She knows how to behave in each situation, even new ones. Aren't German Shepherds easy to train if you know what you're doing? And don't they behave well if they know what is expected of them? I know there's issues of being protective and territorial, but I haven't seen that much myself.


What I don't understand is why people feel they need to put their dogs in situations that is literally setting them up to fail. You've been very lucky that your dog hasn't had an experience where the other dog decides to keep pushing. You separate the dogs and then comfort your dog? Does she act like she needs to be comforted or does she easily recover from the confrontations?


----------



## doggymom (Jul 26, 2011)

onyx'girl said:


> You separate the dogs and then comfort your dog? Does she act like she needs to be comforted or does she easily recover from the confrontations?


I don't think I need to comfort her. I think I'm just baby-ing her. She sometimes gives me the "Why doesn't he/she like me? I didn't do anything bad" look. It only lasts a second. She goes right back to playing. She loves the dog park too much to care about one little, temporary issue. I just give her a quick pet and tell her "it's okay, you're a good girl. go play". Sometimes she doesn't even seem to react at all. Sometimes she is like "okay, I'm not playing with you..." and goes up to another dog.

Comfort was probably the wrong word. When I said it like that, it sounds like what I do when the kids I babysit get hurt and they're crying for 5 minutes and I have to snuggle them and talk to them and tell them they're okay.


----------



## doggymom (Jul 26, 2011)

Also, separate is probably the wrong word, too. I just make sure they go off in different directions. The dog park I live by now has better dog parents than the last one. The last one was much bigger, but a lot of the people ignored their dogs, even when they were aggressive. I've seen a lot of owners have to protect their own dogs and correct/redirect/yell at the other person's dog. It's sad really. I'm lucky my dog hasn't had too many issues. I do think her size protects her fairly well. Most of the aggressive dogs are at least a little smaller than her. And I'm pretty good at watching and making sure the big aggressive dogs aren't after my dog. The only time she does get snappy is when male dogs try to mount her. She HATES that. But she just throws her head back and snaps and growls (doesn't bite or nip), and they get the message loud and clear. She can be scary, if she wants to.


----------



## counter (Feb 20, 2009)

Nara was great at dog parks from 3 months until 11 months. Once she got spayed, and once she matured a bit, she acted like an entirely different dog. I loved dog parks, as we would go 7 days a week, but now I refuse to go to any of them, mainly because the other dog owners are not responsible and are there for social chit-chat instead of watching their own dogs and cleaning up after them. I've posted several dog park fight stories on this forum.

I noticed the majority of the people on this board who are pro-dog parks usually are new forum users, and have puppies. Most of the anti-dog park people are more experienced with more mature/older dogs. It seems to be the common denominator. Of course, there is always that rare minority owner/dog, and I'm always jealous that they still get to go to the dog park. Lucky you!

And I've said it before: 99 positive trips to the dog park are not worth that 1 negative (dog fight) experience. It's not worth the stress, which is why we stopped going.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

> Also, separate is probably the wrong word, too. I just make sure they go off in different directions. The dog park I live by now has better dog parents than the last one. The last one was much bigger, but a lot of the people ignored their dogs, even when they were aggressive. I've seen a lot of owners have to protect their own dogs and correct/redirect/yell at the other person's dog. It's sad really. I'm lucky my dog hasn't had too many issues. I do think her size protects her fairly well. Most of the aggressive dogs are at least a little smaller than her. And I'm pretty good at watching and making sure the big aggressive dogs aren't after my dog. The only time she does get snappy is when male dogs try to mount her. She HATES that. But she just throws her head back and snaps and growls (doesn't bite or nip), and they get the message loud and clear. She can be scary, if she wants to.


What is the point of going to a place where you have to deal with this? I would rather find another dog/person to do some hiking/training or sport with her instead of managing other dogs to keep her safe? Dogs really don't need other dogs to interact with. 
I would never ever want to put my dog in situations where mounting or random aggressive behavior happens. It doesn't help the confidence level stay strong like a nice training session where progress is made can do.


----------



## doggymom (Jul 26, 2011)

We first went to the dog park a lot to help her stop being so shy. It helped a lot. The first one was on the edge of a big city. And that city is getting pretty ghetto at this point. Now, I go to a different one, over 30 minutes away. I haven't had a single issue at this new dog park. I've gone there mostly for the trails. She can go off leash and build her tolerance (she had undiagnosed hypothyroidism for a while, until we got a second opinion). On the trails, you see other dogs, but they're just walking like we are. Sometimes, they stop and sniff. I don't know of any hiking areas where she could go off leash, but I could look. I'd take her on-leash, but I get nervous sometimes about falling on certain parts of trails, or having to climb certain parts, and I wouldn't want to be attached to an animal that could be hurt because of my clumsiness. There is a separate fenced-in field where they play or just lay around. She likes that, too. She likes everything about the dog park really. It makes her happy. She knows the roads we take to get there, and she gets so excited on the drive over. That's the main reason I take her. She liked both, but personally, I like this one better.


----------



## doggymom (Jul 26, 2011)

Endurance, not tolerance.


----------



## pets4life (Feb 22, 2011)

if your gsd is letting themselves be pushed around right now specially if female it almost never lasts she will get fed up and when she does it is something you never wanna see. JMHO

One day they are submissive

next ? they are the queen of the universe ..


----------



## Cdn_Cuda (Oct 26, 2011)

Haven't read all posting, but my 4 year old fixed female regularly attends doggie day and we frequent off leash parks. I rarely if ever have problems. Kenzie (my dog) mostly wants to play fetch, but will play with certain dogs. We usually end up walking with random people and dogs with no issue. 

Once and a while she'll make some noise at another dog, but nothing major. I always watch her and am proactive with her. Only thing that seems to bug her is dogs that are too intense when approach (ie border collies with their head lowered stare).


----------



## GSDluver4lyfe (Nov 15, 2006)

People take dogs to the dog park and doggie daycare because they think dogs enjoy socializing with one another the same way us humans socialize and unfortunately that just isnt the case more times than not. Why would you pay every day for daycare when your dog doesn't enjoy it? Why not just hire a dog walker if your only intention is to get your dog out during the day while your at work. Why send them to doggie daycare if your dog doesn't particularly enjoy the company of other dogs. Usually the dogs who dont enjoy playing with other dogs are stressed being in the midst of all the chaos! Some dogs sit by the gate or under my seat ALL day with the occasional howling episodes! If your dog doesnt actually enjoy themselves and play whats the point?! That's why I urge everyone to watch video of your dogs behavior, if they seem relaxed and calm but not really playing and interacting then keep taking them or if they actually do run and play with other dogs then more power to you, but why would you continuously pay for your dog to be miserable! I think it comes down to the individual dog than the breed. I've noticed working/herding/terrier breeds have the most consistency but that doesn't mean individual dogs of said breed can't enjoy themselves! I've see GSD's play like fools and never get into a scuffle at all, while having a few goldens who have been kicked out or play group for fighting and put on the non-mixer rotation. So my only advice is to sit back think about your dogs individual temperament and ask the workers caring for your dog for an honest answer (and you may not get it, which is why i suggest watching video if available). The place I work now my managers would tell you the truth but other places ive worked only care about the money and not the dogs wellbeing! Just try to make the most informed choice you can!


----------



## KathrynApril (Oct 3, 2013)

My initial reasoning for taking my boy to the park was for socializing. Nowadays it is for training/exercise. We play with his jolly ball, re-enforce his recall and other commands. It's about 4 fenced acres and I just can't give him the room to run free like that at home. I actually prefer the park when there is no one there. Though I am lucky enough that it is a small enough park that there are a lot of lull times. As spring/summer comes along though we will be back to biking at parks and photo taking and he won't be going to the dog park as much.

Yesterday a lady asked me who I took my boy to for training. When I told her I trained him myself she stated she wanted me training her dog. LOL Which is kinda the ultimate complement I think. Even still I bet my training of him doesn't compare to any of you that actually do sports with your dogs. She was so amazed that he only would go greet a dog when I gave him the command "Go say Hi". 

I don't think his training would be where it is today without me having been able to utilize the dog park. 

That same day I saw one dog being too rowdy and I kept him away. At the same time I saw a dog with resource guarding issues (growling when it had a ball in it's mouth), but failed to tell Dinozzo to leave it when he went to go sniff the ball the dog dropped. That dog went at him. We left. 
In my mind there is no doubt that going to the dog park carries significantly higher risk of issues/fights/accidents what have you. I just think they can be significantly reduced if you are diligent in watching out for such issues. 

I also think that how well trained your dog is in recall and such helps for them to be better candidates for the dog park. I'm also working on shaping his behavior by rewarding/cheering him on when he chases or is being chased, but stopping his playing if he tries to start rough housing. Which only requires me calling his name to do so. I figure with everything else he is really good at listening to that I can get him to be good with that as well. His only thing that might make me stop going to dog parks in the future is him playing too rough with little dogs & not listening as well around them. They don't yelp or anything, and the majority go back to play with him after I have called him away. I just don't like it as it is too easy for them to be injured even by accident/playing too rough. If he keeps being too rough I will stop going or just leash him & leave when I see a small one coming into the big dog area. Luckily enough the park is small enough that you can see who is coming and going from anywhere in the park.


----------

